# tech support?



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Sorry if this isn't the right place to post this but not sure where else to put it.  Over the last couple of days I've noticed that I no longer have options under the "Infertility and Fertility Support" text on the top-left of the site, not the logo.  I therefore no longer have the option to 'read all replies to your posts since last read' IYKWIM


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

duh!  had me confused for ages and it was driving me mad    thanks so much


----------



## rosie79 (Jul 8, 2011)

Can anybody please tell me how to join a thread? There are no tabs or ways of posting on threads. I have done it before but it was a while ago and no matter what I try I cant do it?

Thanks


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Unless a thread is old/locked, you should be able to post in any in much the same way as you have here. Joining a thread really just means posting in it.  
You just need to click on the "Reply" link at the bottom of the last post on the page. Or, if you have Quick Reply turned on, you can just type it out in the box under the post and click "Post" 
Just say hi and tell the members in that thread all about yourself and a few greetings to others and you're bound to be made welcome. 

C~x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Just another thought, but what section are you trying to post in as some are "read only" or you can't reply on threads e.g. Ask a Lawyer, Ask a Midwife etc?

Chux xx


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Sorry not sure where to post this    can anyone help?

I cannot open any of my pms through the FF site    the only way is to read them through my hotmail address and then manually select the person who pmd me on FF to reply. Its very annoying    could this be my computer or a problem with the site   

Many thanks

Mifi x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Do you have the option "My Messages" at the top of the page? What happens when you hover your mouse over it?


----------



## sleepypenguin (Jan 1, 2009)

Help I seem to have lost the option to look at unread posts from threads I have posted on  and new post since last visits. Is it just me or a change to the website?

Thanks in advance

x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

sleepypenguin said:


> Help I seem to have lost the option to look at unread posts from threads I have posted on and new post since last visits. Is it just me or a change to the website?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> x


Click the expand text (top right)


----------



## sleepypenguin (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Caz

I can access my inbox by selecting read messages as usual and when I move my mouse on subject it underlines and I click to open but then literally nothing happens   

Thanks


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Nothing has changed at our end.

I'd suggest clearing your temporary internet files in your browser.


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Will do thanks


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Mifi said:


> Hi Caz
> 
> I can access my inbox by selecting read messages as usual and when I move my mouse on subject it underlines and I click to open but then literally nothing happens
> 
> Thanks


Ooohh, I had that happen too but didn't think much of it as my computer has been playing up lately.

If you scroll down the page you should be able to see the messages that way instead.

Chux xx


----------



## rosie79 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for replies. I thought you had to join!!! Now i realise you just click reply.
Been trying to work it out for two wqeeks dddeeerrrhhhhh.............


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Great thanks Chux I will try that


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello,

I'm having the problem a couple of others mentioned earlier re not being able to see the list of 'all posts since last visit' and 'replies to your posts' 
I've tried the 'expand' option but it doesn't help
Is there a known problem with this, or is it a problem my end? Has been like this 2 days now   

Thanks for any assistance you can give   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've got the same problem as Suity - tried the usual but no luck

R X


----------



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi - same problem here, since yesterday, I think.

Kx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Press [CTRL]+F5 on the forums main index and then try the expand option again.


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nope still doesn't work ?!?


----------



## Elizzybeth (Jul 27, 2011)

Didn't work for me either.  My name is missing from the left hand side along with the see new posts etc. Also started yesterday out of the blue and is happening on more than one computer....


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Can I ask what web browsers you both are using?


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi

I'm afraid i've also got the same problem with not being able to find unread posts since last visit, this has only occured in the last couple of days. I've tried all the things you have suggested but with no success. I do have a small grey box with a dot in the middle where the two links normally are. can you help?


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm using google chrome


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

How about now?


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Brilliant, working for me now   
I'm using IE7 by the way
thanks!
Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah - all good now, thanks Tony

x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

IE7 - you should upgrade! - or at least use google chrome... its faster and better


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

thank you, all working ok now,


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I've just made another change to make better use of space - is it still ok?


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yup all still ok here


----------



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

All working for me again, now too! Thanks. Incidentally, I'm on a Mac so using safari.


----------



## peas (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello, I am looking for a help section and cant find one. I have posted on a thread for the last two years and now I cant get on it, it's TX or not thread. It is a closed thread but I was on it, the moderator was tillipops could anyone let me know what's going on please.
Peas


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

The thread could have been locked and a continuation thread started - have you looked in the board for the matching thread?


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

*Peas* - I have PM'd you.

Chux xx


----------



## Kabby (Apr 23, 2007)

Sorry probably hijacking a thread here but couldn't work out how to post to the thread!  Can anyone tell me if it is possible to download all your posts on FF - I'd like to create a diary for my girls of our fertility journey and their early years and this would be the perfect way - is it possible?
Many thanks


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

We do not have a function built in to do this - but its something I'd like to implement.

I did start a project a few years ago to do this - but it got sidelined.

What makes it hard - is not the fact we need to output your posts - but the result needs to include other topics (and other posters posts) in topics you have posted in.... if you see what I mean.

I'll get back to it one day - hopefully soon, but FF has a lot of development going on in the back rooms at the moment.

Tony
xxx


----------



## pringle (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi can anyone tell me why I cant spell check my posts, just get a flash symbol but nothing else, 

Thanks Pringle


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

What web browser and version are you using?


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

I keep getting the following message when I try to log into the chat room. I'm using ie8

*We were unable to return you to fertilityfriends.co.uk.
Internet Explorer has stopped trying to restore this website. It appears that the website continues to have a problem. 
What you can do: 
Go to your home page
Try to return to fertilityfriends.co.uk
More information*

And when I try using google chrome, it says *'The required plug-in is not installed' * but there is no option to install anything.

Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

emnige, not sure if it will help but have you tried this link:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=177702.0

you may need a java plug in?

Suitcase
x


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks suitcase, installed java on ie8 and all working now


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

If they are in closed topics you can't delete them. If you want to PM me some details I can look into it for you. 

C~x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Way2fiesty said:


> is the chat room not working now?
> 
> and also is it possible for all my old posts to be taken off? would be ever so greatful


The chat room is working. 

If you wish to remove any old posts then you can do this yourself. Go to your profile, click show posts and go through and remove the ones you want removed. I'm afraid if you started any topics of have posts in locked threads you won't be able to remove those.

Caz


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

They can be deleted if it's absolutely necessary but it's an awful lot of work for us to do so. Unless you have a really solid reason for wanting it done (i.e. you are being stalked and sent malicious emails etc.) we don't normally do it. 

If it's just because you think someone might have "found" you on here and you'd rather preserve your anonymity, usually we advise members to change their name/profile information and to delete recent posts and lay low for a bit and not share too much personal information. This is normally enough to throw people off the scent. 

We do advise members not to post too much detailed personal information in the first place though, as it avoids situations like this happening further down the line. 

C~x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Yes


----------



## SweetHeart&lt;3 (Jan 16, 2011)

coll is it ok if i inbox you? i did inbox caz however i am sure she has got a life away from the site


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Yep -  all our staff are volunteers and I prefer that they spend time away from FF at weekends... although its hard to stop them 

Feel free to pm me.


----------



## EuropaGirl (Oct 23, 2009)

Hello there

I hope that someone can help me. I asked to join the weight loss group and was approved but nothing happened next - now I'm trying to work out what exactly the "weight loss group" IS on Fertility Friends. Can someone let me know what it is and what's available please? It sounded good at the time?! ;-)

Many thanks
EuropaGirl


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

*Europagirl* - I shall PM you.

Chux xx


----------



## Blubelle (Nov 17, 2011)

What are bubbles? X


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Blubelle - take a peek here  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=20922.0


----------



## 63053 (May 22, 2011)

help i have my first appointment tomorrow and want to enter the chat room but my computer isn't letting me and i dont understand why because i always used to be able to enter - i just get a big square box with a x in it
can anyone help me?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Belle 2011 said:


> help i have my first appointment tomorrow and want to enter the chat room but my computer isn't letting me and i dont understand why because i always used to be able to enter - i just get a big square box with a x in it
> can anyone help me?


Hi,

It sounds like you need to install/upgrade Java. That can be done automatically here : http://www.java.com/en/


----------



## karenb1973 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi.

I tried to send 2 pms yesterday to 2 different members but both times it said the user had blocked me from sending pms. I know this isn't true.

Can you help?

Thanks.

Karen


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Can you PM the members names to me and I'll check their settings.

Tony
x


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi

I have been trying to change my profile photo, when I click on 'change profile' it takes me to Page cannot be displayed, when I refresh the page it tells me session has been timed out.

Is there some setting that I need to change?

Thanks

Debs


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I noticed that error in the log.

Does the picture you are uploading have a - in its name?


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi,

What size is the picture you are trying to upload? It needs to be fairly small (45k or less). Also, is it a .jpg?

C xx


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks I was trying to load in a 4mb photo... d'oh!.. done now


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Ahhh.............that'll be why. 

Glad you got it sorted.

Chux xx


----------



## Marie2008 (May 30, 2008)

Hi,


I have an ipad and want to log on to FF from it. My laptop is always logged on so I don't know my password to log on with the ipad.
I clicked the forgotton password button but I've not received an email to reset.


Any ideas how to get my password so I can log onto more than 1 device?


Thanks


Marie


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Have you checked the Spam folder of your email account as it may have gone there?

Chux xx


----------



## nicksgirl (May 15, 2012)

Sorry to ask, how do I make a new post??  (A general topic)
Thanks, Nicksgirl


----------



## bethy_17 (Jan 16, 2011)

help my inbox is full can anyone help?

how do I contact the manager of the site?

Thanks!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

bethy, Ive replied to your pm re your subscription, 
but as to your inox I am really sorry but the capacity has reduced
you may wish to save your pms direct to your pc, (copy n paste) then delete them
or go on a deleteing spree!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

DizziSquirrel said:


> bethy, Ive replied to your pm re your subscription,
> but as to your inox I am really sorry but the capacity has reduced
> you may wish to save your pms direct to your pc, (copy n paste) then delete them
> or go on a deleteing spree!


I've sorted it Dizzi - at least until the end of the month. Hopefully we will have subscriptions up and running by then


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi There,

I'm having trouble getting on the chatroom on my laptop.  I can do it off my ipad (although how do i see a different room on ipad?) but typing is very slow!  I've upgraded Java and have the most recent version (V7 update 5) but it just has the little loading flower in the middle of the screen and nothing happens.  I did manage it on another computer with version 6 (not sure what update) and got it to work on there, but I need to be able to use it on my laptop really.

Any clues??  Thanks very much


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Sorted now - in case anyone else has a similar problem, I had to temporarily disable AVG so that I could allow something on a pop up (which only appeared once avg was disabled) and then it worked.  Switched avg back on and it now seems to work


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Well Done for sorting it Dudders x


----------



## Chipstick (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi there

When I look at my own summary it shows a user name which is different to chipstick and also shows full email addresss. I am worried this information can be seen by other members when they click on to my summary.,If this is the case could you let me know how to remove this info from my profile?

Thank you


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Don't worry, you can only see your email because it's you viewing your own profile; other members cannot see this information and guests cannot see your profile at all. Your user name will be the one you used when you first joined the site and this might differ from what you use now if you have changed your screen name. Members will be able to see your original user name but, again as guests cannot view profiles at all they won't be able to see it. 
If you want to we can change your account name to your current user name but this will mean you need to reactivate your account so please make sure your email and password are up to date before you get it done.  If you want us to do this, contact us here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?ac=contact

C~x


----------



## Chipstick (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for reassurance caz, thought this may be the case


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Chipstick I've updated your account this morning x


----------



## Chipstick (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks dizzi


----------



## S4r4h2k (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi,

Not sure if this is the right place to post this but I am struggling to get in the chat room. I have the latest version of Java, have cleared my cache and deleted my history. If I click on the chat room link, it just wont load, eventually it says this page is unresponsive, do you want to wait or kill pages, if I wait nothing happens, if I kill the pages it freezes! I am using google chrome, but I have also tried IE and mozilla, what am I doing wrong??

Sarah


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

There appears to be an issue with the latest version of Java - I'll see if I can fix the issue this evening.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I have just adjusted something - please try again (you may need to clear your temporary internet files if it doesn't work straight away).

Tony


----------



## S4r4h2k (Jul 15, 2012)

Yay Success  

Thank you Tony


----------



## AmyHF (Mar 9, 2012)

AAARGH!   Just changed my profile picture and I've lost my entire signature and lilypie ticker! I've managed to create another ticker, but now it doesnt seem to want to load!  Help!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Please post your ticker code in here and I'll take a look for you.


----------



## AmyHF (Mar 9, 2012)

Ummm, which one? I'm on the lilpie site and there are soo many options to choose from! I tried the more obvious ones that said for Forum Signatures but they dont seem to work.

Managed to sort the signature, I have the website on my phone as well and it hadnt updated yet, so just copied it and e-mailed it to myself!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

The forum code (aka bbcode) is what I need.


----------



## AmyHF (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

fixed


----------



## AmyHF (Mar 9, 2012)

Woohoo! Thank you! was it really simple and I was just being blonde?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Sometimes these things can be a little awkward 

Tony
x


----------



## annie.moon (Sep 16, 2012)

Can anyone help me? I can't get into the chat room. I get a message saying I have missing plug-ins (don't even know what this means!!). a pop-up then gives me a link to search for missing plug-ins. when I follow this, I get a message saying my computer can't find them. Any suggestions?

Annie


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hello
Its with great sadness that I am asking this, but how did I deleate or deactivate my account so all my posts are no longer visiable in the forums. Unfortunatly a so called family has been reading all my posts dating back to when I first started using the site, and is now using the information I have posted on here against my family and I.
Thank you


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

annie.moon said:


> Can anyone help me? I can't get into the chat room. I get a message saying I have missing plug-ins (don't even know what this means!!). a pop-up then gives me a link to search for missing plug-ins. when I follow this, I get a message saying my computer can't find them. Any suggestions?
> 
> Annie


I will get one of the chat team to advise you. 



Tequila queen said:


> Hello
> Its with great sadness that I am asking this, but how did I deleate or deactivate my account so all my posts are no longer visiable in the forums. Unfortunatly a so called family has been reading all my posts dating back to when I first started using the site, and is now using the information I have posted on here against my family and I.
> Thank you


Sorry to hear that. I will PM you. 

C~x


----------



## Deb8 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi I'm trying to view my sent items in my personnel messages ? I can only view my inbox. Can you help ?


----------



## BigAndy (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi, I have two members (Ruu and Swiss_Cookie) on the Spain boards who have problems receiving post notifications.  They're both subscribed to a number of threads but get no notifications for any of them.  Any idea what the problem might be?

Thanks!


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

BigAndy said:


> Hi, I have two members (Ruu and Swiss_Cookie) on the Spain boards who have problems receiving post notifications. They're both subscribed to a number of threads but get no notifications for any of them. Any idea what the problem might be?
> 
> Thanks!


If it is email notifications they have requested then check the spam folder as they very often end up there. If they have clicked the 'bookmark' tab then they need to go to the 'my bookmarks' tab to check for new posts.

Does that make sense?!

Chux x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Deb8 said:


> Hi I'm trying to view my sent items in my personnel messages ? I can only view my inbox. Can you help ?


Do you have your personal messages set to save items you send? It will not automatically do so (you have to click to change the option). If not, then you likely will not have anything in your Sent items to see. Try this and if this is not the issue, let us know. 

C~x


----------



## BigAndy (Jul 27, 2011)

~ Chux ~ said:


> If it is email notifications they have requested then check the spam folder as they very often end up there. If they have clicked the 'bookmark' tab then they need to go to the 'my bookmarks' tab to check for new posts.
> 
> Does that make sense?!
> 
> Chux x




Thanks Chux - I'll pass that on xx


----------



## Worry All The Time (May 29, 2011)

Hi - apologies if this is not the right place!

I keep on getting Error 403 when trying various links in the alerts I am getting.  Also even when I do a search for 'Error 403' - I get the same error message...  

Appreciate any help.

Thanks

WATT


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi WATT,

If you could post one of the links (or PM me if you'd rather) then I can check, but I'm pretty sure it's because the threads have been either deleted or archived.

Chux xx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

I couldn't find another tech support thread, so please forgive me if this isn't the right place!  

I've just tried to put a ticker in my signature, and it came out small, squashed and unreadable. When I went back to check the code, it had automatically added some sizing to it. I removed this and re-saved, but the sizing was re-added. This never used to happen...  

Any ideas on why this is happening? Thanks.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Can you post your ticker bbcode into a post here and I'll add it a bit later today for you.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Tony. I've put it in my signature.

Thing is though, won't it revert to the squashed size the next time I update my signature?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

No - I'll sort something out 

I'll look at this tonight - please leave it in your signature for the moment


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

my FF pal LittleMissM is having trouble logging onto FF

she says she was able to log on for a few seconds then she was logged out - when she tries to log in system does not allow her.

can anyone help?

thanks, ritz


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I can't see any obvious reason why she can't get on ritzi. Can you get her to send a message via the Contact link on the home page and I will look into it from there. 

C~x


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks Ritzi.

Caz - I normally use an iphone and cant log in with it, is there an issue with the iphone and ff? Im on my laptop but I rarely use it as I use my phone a lot. It logs me in on my phone but when I navigate to other pages Im told im not logged in but it doesnt recgnise my log in. I also cannot email from the front page as it says 'There is a problem and admin have been infromed' when I click send on the request.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hmm, sounds like there's a problem somewhere with the Iphone/Ff rather than your actual account. I will flag it for Tony to look at as he's got more technical skills than me. Do you know what phone you have and what IOS you are using? Has it started happening since you upgraded anything? 

C~x


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

I use the iphone 4S and IOS is IOS 6. I did get an upgrade a few weeks ago and I cant honestly say if I logged on or not ok since having it.
Thanks for helping.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I dont have an iphone, but Mel has an ipad 3 with ios 6 and FF is running fine on that.

It sounds like data corruption in your temporary internet files. If you have Safari open, then close it.

We can try this, although it might be a little different on your screen - but I think it should give you the gist of it.
Settings > Safari > Advanced > Website Data > www.fertilityFriends.co.uk (click [EDIT] - > then click delete icon).

If that fails, then

Try Settings > Safari > Clear History

Then...

Settings > Safari > Clear Cookies and Data

Then restart turn the iphone off and then back on again.


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

You are amazing  finally worked having done all the above  am now soooo happy to be back on ff (esp as my 'o' broke on my laptop so it was annoying me lol)


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi there

Is anyone else having problems with a site called juicyru.com just appearing when searching through the site? It has only been happening the last week and I keep being taken to random money making sites?? very strange?


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Is it a survey site cos I've had that a couple of times? Is it any particular boards it has happened on?

I shall flag it up to Tony and see if he can investigate.

Chux xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

This is affecting a number of websites at the moment caused by a rogue advertiser, Google are currently looking into this issue for us.


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Aaah, I have tried to block juicyru.com then another strange website appears, I have my popup blocker set at high and it still gets though! Chucx it just happens intermittantly on random pages, its very annoying!

Hopefully they will get rid of it soon enough


----------



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

Is there an app for the iphone? for FF.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Nope - but its something I'd like to get around to finishing.


----------



## eiluj68 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello,
I am looking for the Contact form please but I can't find it.  I thought that it was on the Home page?  Has it been moved or am I just being dense  
Many thanks.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Its here : http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?ac=contact


----------



## eiluj68 (Jan 11, 2012)

Many thanks


----------



## WannaBeAMummy (Jun 29, 2008)

sorry to post this here but i can't see where to post questions for moderators? Us it possibke to change username? thanks


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Sure - just PM me


----------



## rachandsuzann (Jan 3, 2009)

can i get some help with updating my profile pic, please? How do I make pics smaller so they will be accepted?

Thank you xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Sure - I'll pm you.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

How do I add a ticker to my signature profile?

Thanks
Stacey


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Can you tell me where the bubbles have gone?   Thank you x


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Faithope said:


> Can you tell me where the bubbles have gone?  Thank you x


Myself and a few other girls were wondering this too.....


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Cay23 said:


> Faithope said:
> 
> 
> > Can you tell me where the bubbles have gone?  Thank you x
> ...


Me too... We miss our bubbles 

Please please reinstate them


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Bubbles ?? Me too, would love them back   Can't work out how to quote on mobile either


----------



## mrsdelpiero (Aug 8, 2012)

Why are all the posts started by Array? What is happening?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

This is now resolved.

Tony


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi,

I went to update my signature and the box has gone from 750 characters to 500 and this means I can't add anymore to my signature   

  Can you help??


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes, that! Also my signature is showing up in full when I post but when I go to add/amend it doesn't have the last 250 characters...very odd.


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Dingle* I thought I was going


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## larka (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi - I went to update my signature but now it says I can't have a signature that is longer than seven lines?!?


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi,

The signature limit has changed as it was found lots of pages had mostly signatures with small posts, hence why it won't save.

Chux xx


----------



## larka (Oct 8, 2012)

That's a shame - I think that the signature is a really important part of FF where you get to tell your story and can understand others better by reading what they have gone through. I think it is sad that it has changed


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

First the bubbles and now this   I have a long history, hence the long signature-wish I could round it down but that's impossible   No room for a ticker either


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

I agree. Some of us, very sadly, have long histories... and I find it very helpful to see other people's journeys so I know I'm not alone. It gives me hope to see someone with a long journey like mine and a positive outcome at the end of it, so it's a shame signatures are being trimmed down when they were already too short for me, personally!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Everyone,

Initially the signatures were reduced to 500 characters, this was because a number of posters are using signatures that are two or three screens long. When you have the same people posting on a thread, we end up with a thread thats 20 or 30 screens longer than they need to be - with the signatures being reposted each time.

I did revert the the length back to 750, however we have restricted the number of lines down to 10 lines.

We also agree that the histories are an important part of FF, and we are looking at other possibilities of improving things a little in this regard.


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

What about the bubbles Tony?  I miss my bubbles lol


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

The signature thing is such a shame.


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Urgh, my signature is unreadable now. I hope you reconsider this - it really is a helpful tool when trying to gage if you have something in common with another poster.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

As I have mentioned above - we are looking at various ways of improving this.


----------



## Panda7 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi, ive looked but cant see any response to why the bubbles have gone, does anyone know please?
thanks very much
Panda7


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Panda7 said:


> Hi, ive looked but cant see any response to why the bubbles have gone, does anyone know please?
> thanks very much
> Panda7


I'm sorry, I don't know, that's one for Tony.  

Chux xx


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

Hiya. Can anyone tell me why my profile pictures are always uploading sideways now please? Even if I rotate them myself they're still uploading like thisx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi,

Not sure why it was happening but I seem to have rotated it for you.

Chux xx


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Chux! Think I won't be changing it too often now x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I was going to look at it earlier and thought "nah too technical"... but if Chux can do it...  


Glad it's sorted. 

C~x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
2 things - I noticed bubbles don't seem to be there, thought it was my ipad but it is on laptop as well? 
How do people have such long signatures? I can't currently fit, a relatively small amount (I think!) of text in - I just want to edit what's already there but it keeps telling me it can't be more than 10 lines? OOOPs - just read back and seen a note about this - it's a real shame as I only want to add a line or so with my current situation but don't want to lose my history as, as others have said, it really helps others connect with you. I always look at signatures. 

Thanks


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

I also had an issue with my profile pic - it uploads it sideways now. Is it something I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Signatures are getting out of hand and people have more on them then they do on posts, if you want to write every little detail down we could suggest doing a diary and then putting a link in your signature that leads to your diary.


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

*Dingle123* - I've turned your profile picture for you but am not sure if I've put it upside down?  

Chux xx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

~ Chux ~ said:


> *Dingle123* - I've turned your profile picture for you but am not sure if I've put it upside down?
> 
> Chux xx




Perfect 

Although I have a scan tomorrow and may be back beggin' for another turn around  xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Just to add to what Mel said about signatures and from my own personal point of view, not any kind of official FF line or anything. 
I have recently launched myself out of mobile Ludditehood and got a smartphone so do a lot of my interwebbing on one of those these days. It's just easier / quicker to check in on one that boot up the PC etc. etc. and I can do it while waiting for other stuff (mostly while cooking dinner then!  ) I don't know how many of you use them to netsurf but I know that the emerging leading device for web searching is mobile devices; it's a market that has, literally, exploded over the last year or so and will only grow with new 4G networks and flexible screen technology and all the exciting things around the corner. 
Admittedly I only have a phone so it's very small screened so I suspect with a tablet it's a bit easier, but with the smaller screens that squash everything down anyway, lots of lines of a sig really makes it harder to scroll through and find the actual posts among all the sig. Large sigs really break up the flow of the dialogue. It's so easy to accidentally scroll past stuff, especially if it's just a line or two. Plus, of course, the more information that is loaded up, the more of data you download and the more of your data allowance gets used up - small stuff on an individual basis but when you're talking about thousands of posts from thousands of members it will have an impact. From a purely practical point of view of making FF accessible and understandable to as many people as possible, it seems reasonable to me to try and make it so the incidental information in signatures and sidebars is kept to a minimum. Not that it's not important information but, perhaps, it's information that's better placed elsewhere, if that makes sense.
For what it's worth, I'm a forum user on about four or five places, and every single one of them restricts signatures far more than FF has done here now. One site I am on the maximum size of the sig amounts to either a picture about 700x180 pixels/100kb in size or about 4 lines of text. It sounds quite restrictive, but it just makes people use the space in a cleverer way.

As I say, just my own feelings on it. I'm not unhappy about the new signature restrictions, but I appreciate that maybe people need a space to put this information and it is important. I think Tony indicated that he'd look at this and come up with something so I think it's just a case of bearing with things for a little while until work is finished. A lot of stuff happens behind the scenes and I know Tony sometimes works ridiculously long hours (outside his regular day job) on this site so a little patience and understanding is always appreciated until this happens.

On the bubbles thing. Again, like Chux I don't know exactly what's happening there and that's a question for Tony but he's doing a lot of development on the site and I suspect the missing bubbles thing might be because of that. Again, bear with us and all will be revealed. 

*Dingle123* Just post in here if you need another turn around and we'll sort it.  tomorrow (well, today now).

C~x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

*Caz*

Thank you for taking the time to respond and explain so nicely - much appreciated


----------



## sarah999 (Apr 5, 2013)

Please can you tell me how to delete a mistake in my post thansk ie delete a psot and then resend?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Your question has been answered in another thread that you posted on..

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283447.120


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

I wondered if the technical admin staff had thought about implementing TapaTalk support?

I have just installed this on a board I run and it took me less than half an hour. I use SMF v2.0.4 as well, which I see is the version being used for FF.    Our members had downloaded the app and were using it on their smartphones immediately - it's soooo much easier than trying to see the tiny little links when viewing in the browser!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi,

We did look at TapaTalk a while ago - even to the point of buying the source code for several thousand dollars which was an option at the time.

Given the layout and other changes that we have planned in the very near future - tapatalk would break without significant changes.

With that in mind - we will not be adopting tapatalk.

Responsive design that suits mobile devices is something that we are working on - and were testing about two months ago, however things can take time on here.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Anthony.    Makes sense, and responsive design would be even better - just redesigned a website myself which is responsive and it's amazing what a difference it makes to end users. Good luck with the changes and I look forward to seeing how things progress with FF!


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi I can't seem to get my profile pic up the right way and noticed someone else had the same problem, could you help me please?!


----------



## gingerbiscuit (May 9, 2011)

Hi, I cant read My Messages or Search for a Member because there is a great big Google Ad in the way. Instead of going horizontally across the top or bottom like on other pages, it is vertical down the left side of the page obscuring the content. Anyone else got this? I'm on iPad.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Sorry about this - We are looking at this at the moment.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Please refresh your browsers and let me know if the problem persists 

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi, my personal message box is nearly full but I would like to keep the messages contained within.

I have half a mind to 'write' something about my journey and would like to use all my posts and messages as 'aide memoirs'.

Is it possible to keep my personal messages in any way?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mandimoo, the best that I can suggest is you open them and copy the text to a word document then save to your pc/laptop/straoge device, delete anything thats not important, sorry not to be able to help more


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

For the last couple of days all I get is the server under high stress error when I try to look at 'new replies to your posts'.

It's really annoying because I don't want to bookmark everything I reply to!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Dudders,

Sorry about that. Its down to our popularity.

We are looking at upgrading our infrastructure, in the mean time - I'm going to be optimising things over the coming week to try and improve the situation.

Tony
x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hehe that's great to hear Tony!  Obviously there are lots of other sleepless FFers at 3am too


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Dudders said:


> Hehe that's great to hear Tony! Obviously there are lots of other sleepless FFers at 3am too


We have backups running then too


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

I wasn't quite sure where else to put this - was rather shocked to just see an advertising banner offering gender selection!  It was an American one and I didn't take note of the name.  I know you can't control everything, but this was the header banner on the forum page which I was of the impression is premium advertising.  Just seems rather insensitive given the nature of the site!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi,

Although we do have 2 ads on there - 33% of ad space is dedicated to google adsense, which google decides what is appropriate.

We can block ads - but we need to know the addresses they go to.

Tony


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks Tony.  If I spot it again I'll click on the link and post the address on here.  Thanks as ever for taking these things seriously


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Quick question & I'm not sure if this is the right place to post or not.
I've found that my profile page is now limiting my words. 
I put my history underneath so other ff's can see.
This didn't use to be restricted.
Unfortunately I'm not in the happy camp of ivf working on the first or second attempt & therefore my history is long due to multiple failed cycles. 
However I can't add my failed cycles now as I am maxed our on my word limit.
Can this be lifted & go back to how it was please?

Hope that waffle makes sense?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

(have you thought about putting the details in the diary section of the site and just a short comment in your pink writing with a link to the diary? 'multiple BFNs decreasing egg numbers now trying X, diary at ... ' ? 

i have heard that long signatures cause problems for some people reading web pages especially people with sight problems  using screen readers as the readers can't always -or at all? - differentiate between the pink and black writing and so each page becomes very long and threads much harder to follow.
also you can abbreviate better eg SP for short protocol or 5&6 cell rather than '5 cell and 6 cell'.)


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Michimoo said:


> Quick question & I'm not sure if this is the right place to post or not.
> I've found that my profile page is now limiting my words.
> I put my history underneath so other ff's can see.
> This didn't use to be restricted.
> ...


Hi, yes, the issue with signatures was discussed a short while ago and they have been limited for, as goldbunny says, benefit of all users. You would not have noticed this until you updated yours. I posted a slightly more detailed reply when the issue came up before, which you can read here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=273663.msg5414010#msg5414010 (and if you look back a page or two will see the history behind this.  ).
The suggestion to start a diary is a good one. Otherwise you could add this information as a comment on your profile (click profile at the top of the page and "add comment"). I think Tony was looking into more workable solutions to allow this information sharing but not disrupting the flow of discussion but, obviously, it's one of those things that requires time to develop. 

C~x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi, ive tried responding to a PM but it says 'blocked' im not sure if maybe her inbox is full? As I cant find any options to block messages? Xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

hoping :) said:


> Hi, ive tried responding to a PM but it says 'blocked' im not sure if maybe her inbox is full? As I cant find any options to block messages? Xx



Hi,

If you let me know who the person is (here or via PM) I can send them a message to clear out their inbox.

Chux xx


----------



## artist_mum (Jun 19, 2012)

hi
i have forgotten my password (my laptop just takes me straight in to FF so haven't used the password for a while). I want to change stuff on my profile but need the password to do it.
How do i find out my p/w or perhaps reset it?
thanks
Helen


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Helen,

You can reset your password via : http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=reminder

Failing that - contact us via the home page contact form and we will assist 

All he best,
Tony


----------



## artist_mum (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks Tony, password now reset!

And many many thanks for this site... it's a life saver  

Helen


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

I just had an idea and I don't know if it's workable but I thought i'd write it down just in case as I think it would be useful. Sorry if this isn't the right place to post it.

I just remembered to do my clexane injection but I nearly forgot. Many people who use this site are taking some medication one way or another. I check in here every day, I don't 'forget' to come in. I sort of wish there was a feature that allowed the site to message me to remind me to take meds. So alongside the tabs that say 'you've 1 new message' or whatever, there'd be an optional medication section where you could input the things you wanted reminding about and how often/the time you wanted reminding, and then a message would pop up which you could cancel once you'd taken the drug/vitamin/whatever. At the moment I am taking utrogestan twice a day, calcium twice a day (except I keep forgetting my morning one!) pregnacare, folic acid, and clexane. That's seven things to remember. I'm guessing quite a lot of people might benefit from such a feature but I don't know if it is feasible to make one. I'd like to be able to set three reminders a day for me, (because some things can be taken together) but I expect different people would have different needs in that regard. 

anyway please ignore this if i'm just overthinking it/posting in the wrong place. thanks for reading.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi GoldBunny,

Thats a great idea - well worth investigating. I'll run it past our lawyer on Monday just to make sure the data protection side of things is taken care of.

I'm sure a reminder style service would be really beneficial and I am tempted to start building it right now 

Thanks 
Tony

ps. I've given you a years charter subscription


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

thankyouverymuch


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

the way i envisioned it would be that people could label the things they wanted reminding of by whatever label they wanted so if they wanted a level of privacy about the individual drugs they could call them anything they wanted, a code name or something.. the reminder mechanism would be the same.. 
additionally it occurs to me that people could also usefully be reminded when a drug was about to run out.. but that might overcomplicate it. But it could say 'doses left' or something as an option when the reminder popped up.


----------



## jols (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Goldbunny, I have alarms set on my phone that go off when its time to take injections etc, currently set twice a day for progesterone, that way if I'm away from home I don't forget.


----------



## larka (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi, my ticker is not displaying today for some reason. I've had it for ages and the code is still there and unchanged. It isn't a banned ticker just a stork carrying a baby - any idea to what has happened??


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

The lilypie site may have been down for a while as your ticker is fine now


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi, for the last few days I can't get and replays to my posts. I get a message saying the server is under high stress..... Please can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

I get that too, tis kinda annoying. the workaround is to bookmark the threads you reply to often, as you can usually access your bookmarks even if the 'show new replies' isn't working. That way you can keep up with most of it.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi,

We are currently in discussions with some hardware vendors, and we are looking to replace all our aged hardware.

Until then we will be optimising as much as we can for better performance. 

Apologies this wasn't done sooner, I have been  of the country for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hopefully the server load issue is resolved for you.

Tony


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Cheers! It seems to be working! Great site, well done to all. Xx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

I can't seem to change my profile pic (using an iPhone) - never had an issue before. Any ideas? Xx


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm also having a problem changing my profile picture (never had a problem before) and I've now been left with nothing   Is this a known issue that is being looked at? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Same, I tried changing yesterday and uploading a pic to one of my posts and it won't let me??


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

How do I unbookmark a thread so I don't keep getting my unread posts alerted to threads I no longer use?


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

For profile pics, they need to be quite small (under 45KB I think) and .jpegs - what are the ones you are trying to post?

*Michimoo* - Do you mean when you click on "Show new replies to your posts"? If so then unfortunately you can't remove them, however, if you mean email notifications then you can click the "notify" tab and disable them from there.

Chux xx


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah it was when you click new replies to posts. I bookmarked & replied to a couple of posts nearly 2 years ago now & I still keep getting their updates.  oh well that'll teach me.


----------



## jetski (Jul 10, 2012)

i cant seem to change profile pic either


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Chux* - thanks for the reply. I think there must be a site-wide issue regarding changing profile pics as there seem to be a number of people experiencing the same problem and I'm doing it in the same way I always have, with a small .jpg that has been saved for the web to reduce file size, so I know that's not the problem.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I'm looking at the issue at the moment.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Resolved.

This issue was due to caching on the server side. 

Apologies,
Tony


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks very much Tony.


----------



## larka (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi, I want to change my profile picture to one of my new baby but can't seem to do it. As you can see I have managed it in the past so not sure if it is lack of sleep on my part or a problem on yours but would like a little help if you could.


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi,

What size is the pic (in kb) as they need to be quite small also, is it a .jpeg?

C xx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Anthony Reid said:


> Resolved.
> 
> This issue was due to caching on the server side.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response!


----------



## larka (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks, file was too big - silly me!


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

I have updated my website link on my profile which is my new FF diary & it's still not showing in my signature. 
Can you help please?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Michimoo.

The link you have created in your profile is for the globe underneath your avatar. If you would like it to appear in your signature, then you need to put it there too 

Tony


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

is the auto-correct that happens in a reply box a feature of the site or a feature of my browser? Only it drives me loopy and I can't figure how to turn it off. I type stuff only to find it has completely changed what I said. I can't type hoovering for example it just changes it to hovering. or use appt as an abbreviation for appointment, it changes it to apt. It makes everything so slow to type, because I am constantly having to go back over and delete the word and retype it, despite having typed it properly in the first place.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I think it must be a browser thing Goldbunny. Mine underlines typos but doesn't autocorrect them. Have a look for a settings option on your browser and see if you can change it in there. 

C~x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

thanks that helps, once i knew it was browser managed to get DH to fix it... weird how deeply buried the tick box is to uncheck the autocorrect..


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi there, 

Ive not been on here as much recently & since ive come back ive noticed the ads at the sides of posts... Now I maybe being a little sensitive today, but one of the ads has actually really upset me. A picture of a lovely baby coming out of an egg for an egg donor advert... So many of us come on here to seek advice & comfort from others with fertility problems not have a picture of what we cant have sat there with a price tag on it like a pair of shoes.


Rant over xx


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

How do you attach a picture to a post?

I've tried using the







. <------- & that's all I get.


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello  

When I used to receive a PM I would get an email with the content of the PM in it. Now I just receive an email like the below with no actual content - so I have to log onto the forum to read it.

Do you know why this is? Thanks for your help  

****************

You have just been sent a personal message by XXXXX on Infertility Fertility Support.

IMPORTANT: Remember, this is just a notification. Please do not reply to this email.

The message they sent you was:



Reply to this Personal Message here:


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Lizard,

Its been like this for  a while.

We were getting a regular stream of complaints and even threats from people who use their work email addresses - and they were getting upset because the PM emails were being auto forwarded to their work colleagues when they put their companies 'out of office' email forwarders on.

Despite FF strongly advising users to select aliases and not their real names, it seems people still forget the other aspects of protecting their privacy on here - such as using their own email address and not a corporate email account - which may be monitored by their company and colleagues.

The quickest resolve to this was to remove the body of the message in the PM's.

Al the best,
Tony


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know Tony, though it's a really shame as I used to like being able to read my PM via email, especially when out and about! Very strange why folks have something so private as fertility linked to a corporate email address!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i don't have mine to a corporate address but i still think it increases privacy not to have the message forwarded, so i'm glad it changed.


----------



## wing and a prayer (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi all

Does anyone know how to "leave a thread" I keep getting updates and postings from threads I no longer post in - from my old clinic etc.  Thanks!!!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

you can't..... it's like the hotel California....


----------



## tweetypie123 (May 22, 2013)

Hi having not been able to get into chat for a couple of months and getting it fixed again so I can, its now doing the same again and saying now my security settings have now blocked Addon chat?  I have updated java recently and done all the usual stuff and it was working fine until yesterday when this occurred.  This is different from last time.  Any ideas to help please as I don't want to phone a man that can again as its a bit embarrassing asking him to sort out my Fertility Friends website as you can imagine!!!

Regards

Tweety.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Tweety,

What browser are you using?

Tony


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm getting the same message about security settings blocking the add on Tony - happens in both IE9 and Chrome.  Happened before and after latest Java update.  Ta x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Can you try again and let me know if it doesn't work.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Not getting the pop up now but just the loading flower - just keeps going however long you leave it!  Like that on both IE and Chrome


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

You might have to clear out your temporary internet files.

I guess you could also try pressing [CTRL]+F5 when on the chatroom page.


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Tried all that Tony - just can't get in to the chat room at all, any clues please?


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

Is there a way to block somebody from messaging you? I've just received these messages from a member which confused me so replied I was confused only for that member to say her sister in law had hacked into her account and sent the messages. This makes me feel extremely uncomfortable!


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

*Ticky* - I'm about to PM you.

C xx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Any help with the chat room please?  I'm about to give up altogether


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

No help then


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

Is anyone else looking at FF using an iPhone and constantly getting redirected to the iPhone App Store? Even when you're no where near an advert, just when opening a thread or something?

Also getting constant pop ups for google dating. It's actually making the site unusable


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

katie c said:


> Is anyone else looking at FF using an iPhone and constantly getting redirected to the iPhone App Store? Even when you're no where near an advert, just when opening a thread or something?
> 
> Also getting constant pop ups for google dating. It's actually making the site unusable


I have messaged you.


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi, 
I'm new to all this. Two things... After I've added someone as a buddy how do I find them again? I can't find where the 2 people I've added are listed. Second, I've been in the chat room but just get as far as the welcome room. Is that it or are there more rooms? If so how do I get into them?
Thanks, 
Lisa


----------



## eiluj68 (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm also getting redirected to the apps store when on FF via my iPad. Is there a fix for this please?
Thanks


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi,

We are looking at the issue - and please understand, we do take this kind of thing very seriously.

It looks like a google controlled advertising network is abusing the google terms and conditions.

We have raised the issue directly with Google (who control the majority of our advertising) and hope that this issue will clear shortly. A number of other high profile sites are also suffering the same issue.

Please feel free to contact me directly via pm.

Kindest Regards,
Tony


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Still no clues with chat?  I've been unable to access it for over a month


----------



## eiluj68 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the update on the redirection issue Tony


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

I requested access to the weight management area of the site weeks ago but my approval is still pending. It would be really nice to speak to others having to lose weight for treatment like me.
Thanks.
Sara.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Sorry about that. Not sure what's happening but it seems not all the notifications are coming through. I've added you on manually so you should see it now.

Caz


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks Caz.
Sara. xx


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Please how can I block PM from certain members?
TC x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

you can report PMs - and you can block the member sending the pms via your profile


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

You can add them to your ignore list here :

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;area=lists;sa=ignore


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Dudders please can you pm me or post here the exact issue your having pc/phone/tablet and which browser your using and what steps you've taken so far ?
and I will try to help x x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

tweetypie123 said:


> Hi having not been able to get into chat for a couple of months and getting it fixed again so I can, its now doing the same again and saying now my security settings have now blocked Addon chat? I have updated java recently and done all the usual stuff and it was working fine until yesterday when this occurred. This is different from last time. Any ideas to help please as I don't want to phone a man that can again as its a bit embarrassing asking him to sort out my Fertility Friends website as you can imagine!!!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tweety.





Dudders said:


> I'm getting the same message about security settings blocking the add on Tony - happens in both IE9 and Chrome. Happened before and after latest Java update. Ta x


Hi Dizzy,

Quoted original problem above. Tony then asked me to try again which I did:



Dudders said:


> Not getting the pop up now but just the loading flower - just keeps going however long you leave it! Like that on both IE and Chrome


And I've just never been able to get on since


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Dudders 
I think from what is posted above you need to allow addon through your security settings, 
you could try it in firefox, sorry I cant be more helpful.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

sorry Artypants I've no idea! 
one for Tony I think, he will be along soon, meanwhile I will try sending you a pm and if you could ask one of your buddies to send you one too, and let us know if you get them x x


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello!

I have tried to join the weight management group but it says pending approval?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

cookson17 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have tried to join the weight management group but it says pending approval?


I have added you


----------



## es2013 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi 
I wonder if you can help?  I don't seem to be able to private message anyone as the icons (e-mail, private message etc) under the members names has disappeared.  
Have I managed to de-activate this on my profile settings by acident?   Please could you help me as I sometimes would prefer to message some people privately.
Many thanks
Es x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Something seems to have gone wonky es2013 as the post count has disappeared too.  You can still see messaging options if you click on the users name and view their profile summary.  HTH x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Es,

If you click on a users name, then you can use the menu on the left to send a private message.

Tony


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks Blondie.

Thats a safety program that kicks in when the server has load issues. 

I'll check it out.

Tony


----------



## Silvermist (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi

I was sent a personal message & responded but there is no record of the message I sent. I'm concerned that the person didn't receive it & thinks I've ignored their request for information. It says under the message they sent to me that I have either responded or forwarded the message but there's nothing in my sent box. Any advice please?


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Is it just this one sent message that isn't in your sent box?  In preferences I think you have to manually select for it to automatically save all sent messages x


----------



## Pollywally (May 4, 2012)

Hi,
I've noticed that a thread I started this week under pregnancy general chat has disappeared. It was about Sub chorionic hematoma . I received a notification about a reply from Karenanna last night af around 10.30pm and when I clicked on the link and the links to all the other replies I've had it comes up with 'page not found'. I've tried looking for the thread but can't find it.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Can you post the link here and we will check.

Its possible it was deleted by the user.


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Hun  sorry to jump in but it looks like she's merged it with a busier thread about bleeding & spotting.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=322494.msg5900954#msg5900954
Looks like you've had a few replies already  hope this helps xx


----------



## Pollywally (May 4, 2012)

Ahh thanks I've found it


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Pollywally said:


> Hi,
> I've noticed that a thread I started this week under pregnancy general chat has disappeared. It was about Sub chorionic hematoma . I received a notification about a reply from Karenanna last night af around 10.30pm and when I clicked on the link and the links to all the other replies I've had it comes up with 'page not found'. I've tried looking for the thread but can't find it.


if ever a post goes missing check your profile - posts and you should still see it and click on its heading to find it.
also click unread replies to your posts top right, as this will take you to your posts if someone else has replied.

glad its found x


----------



## Pollywally (May 4, 2012)

Thanks good tip


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi 

Question for Tony regarding Chat room

i am using a chromebook

I get the "plug in is not supported" message, help please  

thanks


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

I have had two emails saying I have personal messages waiting for me however when I log on I can't see the messages. Is there a problem with the messages at the moment?


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I can't get into chat.. I've tried restarting and I've tried deleting all temp files.. I've also restarted laptop


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Dojiejo said:


> I have had two emails saying I have personal messages waiting for me however when I log on I can't see the messages. Is there a problem with the messages at the moment?


Not as I am aware of hun


----------



## WolfyOne (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi there

Since yesterday, my messages have shown I have an unread message, but when I click into my inbox it does not show up. When I log into my AOL emails I can read the message, but when I click the link to respond it says on FF "an error has occurred". I have never had this issue with messages before on FF.

Now every time I come into the site it notifies me of the new message but I can't read or delete it.

Please could someone help?


----------



## lis16uk (Aug 15, 2014)

hi apologies if i am posting this in the wrong place! i am trying to reply to a private message but my friend's inbox is full so i can't send it! is there anyway around this??x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

lis16uk said:


> hi apologies if i am posting this in the wrong place! i am trying to reply to a private message but my friend's inbox is full so i can't send it! is there anyway around this??x


If you PM me the user profile I can email them and ask them to clear out their inbox.

C xx


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi I'm not sure if I'm posting in the right place but I don't get any emails to say there's a reply on a thread I've posted on is this normal, are we supposed to get an email notification? Thanks in advance....


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

MrsA85 said:


> Hi I'm not sure if I'm posting in the right place but I don't get any emails to say there's a reply on a thread I've posted on is this normal, are we supposed to get an email notification? Thanks in advance....


I think you have to select notify for emails. There's a link at the top right where you can see new replies to things you've posted on too x


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hey dudders thankyou so much for replying, how and where would I find to select for notify by emails? Just had a quick look now and can't seem to find it :-/ could just be being bit blonde though   lol x


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi MrsA   if you look to the right of the Reply button, there's Add Poll and then Notify. I don't use it myself but give it a go  
xx


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi bundles the few topics I comment on I've just checked an they are all clicked as to notify me.....but I don't receive any email notifications...I'm baffled lol xx


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Oooooh no idea then   I just click top right on Show new replies to your posts  
xx


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

Okie dokes I will do thank you so much for replying  xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Have you checked they aren't going into the spam folder? Otherwise, is the email address correct?


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi I checked my email address it was correct but I've just changed it to a different one to see if that makes a difference I checked my spam folder too that was empty xx


----------



## MrsA85 (Sep 27, 2013)

I've started receiving the emails now.....the only thing I can think of is that I didn't verify my last email when I joined by clicking on the link....lol thanks for your help  x


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi ya, is there a way to increase your inbox size please? I donated money in the past to get my butterfly pin and have been posting since 2009, maybe I'm missing something?
Many thanks!


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

There's member sponsorship Broodychick xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=291091.0


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hiya I'm wondering if anyone can help. I've gone to one of my bookmarked pages this evening, but the 'reply' button has disappeared. I've checked many other pages but the reply button is on them. I had it happen a couple of days ago on someone's post. It was a new post with no other replies, and again the reply button wasn't there?


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Melissa

Have you checked the post hasn't been locked by the op or a mod? As it stops you being able to reply then 

Failing that I'm not sure but hopefully someone will be along soon 

L x


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Ahh I see there is a padlock symbol next to where is says Author so I assume it is locked. Why would a post be locked? Especially one started by a moderator as it was still a very active thread? I'm still quite new to all the technical bits of this site! Thanks for your reply


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi melissamummy,

It's because it's the January 2ww thread and the February one is open and active now.  They generally expect at this point you'll be moving on to different threads like waiting for early scans xx


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Dudders, I did think it might be that when I thought about it after that last message. Thanks for the reply


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

There is usually an explanation in the 1st post or a sticky thread for the board x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Is there a problem with the chat room?  It won't log in and bounces out to the 'mobile edition is not available with this account' - I seem to recall this happened before x


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Me niether x


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

I have made admin aware girls, please bare with us and i will get a post into the chatzone asap, sorry for any inconvenience caused, im not sure what the issue is, you can still access chat from laptop/non mobile device, if thats any help to you


poppy x


----------



## Blueflower (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi! I can't seem to be able to add my own photo for my avatar, the Modify Profile tab doesn't allow me to click on it and there isn't an option to upload my own picture, even though another user has sent me a screen print and she does! Can you help please?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hello Blueflower, 
once you've made a few posts around the boards you should have the option to upload a picture, meanwhile I think there are some preset ones you can choose from 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Seems to be the same chat room issue again - couldn't get in last night or this evening xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Dudders said:


> Seems to be the same chat room issue again - couldn't get in last night or this evening xx


You should be able to get in now


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks Mel x


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi I haven't been able to change my profile picture for weeks? I click choose file and click on the photo I want, but it then says Web page is unavailable and takes me to the FF page saying my session has timed out? Like I said it's been doing it for weeks. I've tried logging out and in, using my wifi and mobile data connection incase it was a connection error etc but it's always the same. Any help would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh also meant to ask on my previous post - is it possible to stop receiving notifications in my "show replies to your posts" section? I have 2 threads I've posted on but no longer want any updates from them. One I had in my bookmarks but I've removed it. I see the notify button, but when I click it on either thread it says "do I want to turn on notifications for new replies", so notifications aren't on for either thread. Can you advise anything?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Sounds like the file size is too much - email me the picture and I'll add it to your profile for you.

I'll PM you my email address 

Tony
x


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Tony thanks for the reply and info. I'll be wanting to change my photo next week after my next scan so will leave it til then. If I have any problems uploading still, I'll email you the photo as requested.


----------



## Tiffin (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi,

Could I ask if there are any plans to have a mobile version of this site please? My data usage has gone up considerably since the downtime last month, which could be a coincidence, but my mobile provider has advised that sites which show the full page use a lot more data to download and this site is the one I use the most!

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Tiffin,

There have been no changes at this end that would cause that.  If you have an android phone, then I know you can look and see within the settings as to which app is using more bandwidth. I find that ******** takes up the most on mine as its constantly talking back to ********, and even downloading video feeds when I am not using it.

I'm not sure about iPhone, as I do not have one.

As for mobile site (aka responsive) - yes we do have it planned, together with some significant changes to our infrastructure (faster servers etc). We have invested thousands since the hardware fault that knocked us offline, and I'm pretty excited about the upcoming changes we will be implementing. 

Hope that helps answer your question.

Best,
Tony


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

^^ this is good to know


----------



## Tiffin (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks Tony, all positive stuff!


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

The not available mobile edition thing is back on chat x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Still mobile edition chat message .....


----------



## MrsM16 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello,


Im trying to reply to my friend but her inbox is full, is there any way around this? we are both quite new so she wont know and its been a few weeks now?

thanks


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Jean,
There may be another way but the quickest is to click on her name to bring up her profile, the under the red line with 'User Comments' you can click on 'Add Comment' Just put that her inbox is full as it will show on her profile page   It can later be deleted. She will get an email informing her that there is a comment.
xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

ivfjean said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im trying to reply to my friend but her inbox is full, is there any way around this? we are both quite new so she wont know and its been a few weeks now?
> 
> thanks



If you PM me a link to the members profile or post it here then I can let her know her inbox is full and someone is trying to contact her.

Chux xx


----------



## MrsM16 (Feb 20, 2015)

Great, thank you

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=103938


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi,

I'm having issues with my PM whenever I clicked reply to a member message it goes to another member inbox and I can't find the sent folder or any of my replies..why is that?

Lex


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Lex,

I'm not sure I understand your question - can you send me more details on this.

If you cannot PM me - then please use the contact form.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?ac=contact

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Tiffin (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm not sure if this thread is still being used...hopefully, as not sure where to post this. I updated my iPhone software a couple of weeks ago and since then, the extra emoticons in the "more" link when posting on a thread are not available. When I click on that link a blank page opens up. Does anyone know why this is and if there is anything I need to do to access these again please? I'm missing the dancing bananas!  

Thanks!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

It must be something to do with the way IOS now handles popups.

I'll test this tonight on the wifes phone to see if I can find a way around it for you.

Tony
x


----------



## Tiffin (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks! 👏


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

This issue is due to a bug in IOS 9 - Apple have fixed it with the latest update (9.2?).

We do however have the issue with Windows 10 clients - and I'm working on a fix for that.

Best,
Tony


----------



## Tiffin (Jan 22, 2015)

thanks Tony!


----------



## csp1975 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi - is there any way to stop threads I have previously posted on from appearing on the list when I click 'show new replies to your post'?


----------



## Delectable_Sunshine (Jun 6, 2016)

Hello, Is it possible to search the forum for posts containing certain words and then to view the actual posts? When I use the search button it show the threads and then preview of the posts that has my keyword but I can't locate the posts when I click on it. When I click on the result it takes me to the first page of the thread. Most of these threads are ove 90 pages long. Could you tweak the site so when we click on the post it opens and doesn't go to the first post in the thread? Please help.


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi,
It already does honey, you're just clicking on the wrong bit ! Type in 'conspicuous' to search, then click on 'Anyone using donor sperm part 77' this will then take you to the actual post containing 'conspicuous'  

xx


----------



## Delectable_Sunshine (Jun 6, 2016)

Excellent! Thank you!


----------



## luckycat (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi,

Can anyone help me find the Relationships Board? I've clicked on a couple of links to Relationship Support but I just get a message that says 'error 403 sorry but you do not have access' 

Thanks


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Luckycat

Sorry but if you look at the description under the Relationship Board title it says that ' Access to this area is restricted to members who have been with us some time. " This is to protect our members from public view when discussing sensitive issues. Could you possible post in 'Coping with Infertility' ? As relationships & friendships are often discussed here. Feel free to PM me if you need further info. 

Bundles x


----------



## luckycat (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi Bundles,

Thanks for your help,

Luckycat 
x


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

can i ask how i move a topic i have posted?  i have kept a diary in the treatment diary section under IVF but i want to move it to the DD section.

thanks in advance


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Bk2013

Should be done for you later today

Bundles x


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

thanks alot *bundles*


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

My inbox is nearly full, so I've deleted loads and loads of messages but it's still giving me the same number of messages (and same % of inbox full). Am I doing something wrong? haha


----------



## Jenbal (Apr 27, 2014)

Can anyone please explain the change in layout of the website? It is completely different and impossible to navigate!


----------



## Tink27 (May 19, 2016)

I am also struggling with it. Much prefer the old one 😢


----------



## Jenbal (Apr 27, 2014)

I cant find anything  can not see messages and whether i have replied to them nor do i understand the blue theme of the site, i prefer the pink butterflies 

Anyone have any information as to whether this is permanent? Please fix it!


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

You can request desktop site not sure how I did it but mine went pink again. I'm using an android phone


----------



## Jenbal (Apr 27, 2014)

Brilliant  

Just sorted it. Scroll down the the bottom of the blue page and on the bottom right it has a 'full site' button.

Thanks wibble-wobble x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

please can someone pin that information somewhere everyone can see it?


----------



## SryGrl (May 22, 2016)

I was aghast at the awful blue format, but was so relieved after clicking button at the bottom of the page to get to the normal pink format, with bookmarks at the top, etc. Phew!

FF IT TEAM - WHAT WERE YOU THINKING?!?!?!?!?!?!       Please drop that stupid blue theme and go back fully to the pink theme! And please don't mess with the site like this ever again!!!


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Its been bought by someone new 😢 I feel so sad but can understand why Mel and tony are saying goodbye x


----------



## FertilityFriendsAdmin (Nov 8, 2016)

This is a mobile view on the site that has started rendering due to a site update we did. I am working on this, in the mean time please if you are viewing the site on your tablet or phone scroll to the bottom of the page and hit the full desktop view button. 
-Philip


----------



## FertilityFriendsAdmin (Nov 8, 2016)

Faithope said:


> Its been bought by someone new &#128546; I feel so sad but can understand why Mel and tony are saying goodbye x


This was not an intentional change, we are working on the issue. 
-Philip


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

also cant find my bookmarks ? any help greatly appreciated


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Every time I post it disappears?


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

That's strange this one is can see 😕


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Looking into it for you Blondie


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

on android phones if you click full site at the bottom of the screen it restores to the pink site. all things go bk to normal.
hope that helps


----------



## jules100 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hello


I'm probably in the wrong please but, can anyone tell me how I request access to a closed group please?


Thanks


Jules


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Jules what group were you after ?


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi,

I paid to renew my VIP sponsor membership last week but my mailbox has remained over the limit still (it wasn't before my membership ran out). I emailed the tech support team via the contact form over a week ago as I couldn't find the subscribe option, but didn't receive a reply. I eventually found it but now have the mailbox problem. 

Can anyone help? Xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi MadameG,

I'm not sure what has happened but I have updated your account, thank you.

Chux xx


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks Chux for the very speedy resolution!! Take care xxxx


----------



## Peony86 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi there..have been trying in vain to contact a friend, KylieGarden.  Her inbox is full..she has sent me 2 personal messages but i have not been able to reply as the messages kick back saying her inbox is full. I have emailed contact centre, was advised to respond to a thread she posted on, it was only 1 last year that I did post on. I also added a user comment to her profile but don't think she has seen it. She only uses the site to PM me so there is nothing I can really respond to!  She thinks that I have bad news and that is why I have not responded..I actually have good news which I am desperate to share. Is there any way to help me? She has been a huge support through my journey so far..and the last thing I want is to lose contact with her. Please help me


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Peony86 said:


> Hi there..have been trying in vain to contact a friend, KylieGarden. Her inbox is full..she has sent me 2 personal messages but i have not been able to reply as the messages kick back saying her inbox is full. I have emailed contact centre, was advised to respond to a thread she posted on, it was only 1 last year that I did post on. I also added a user comment to her profile but don't think she has seen it. She only uses the site to PM me so there is nothing I can really respond to! She thinks that I have bad news and that is why I have not responded..I actually have good news which I am desperate to share. Is there any way to help me? She has been a huge support through my journey so far..and the last thing I want is to lose contact with her. Please help me


I have sent her a message to contact you or delete some of her messages so she can receive your message.


----------



## Peony86 (Jan 6, 2016)

Thank you so much..I really appreciate it!!!!


----------



## KylieGarden (Dec 28, 2015)

I've just seen these messages! Help!  My inbox messages will NOT delete no matter how much I press the delete button! Oh my! You have good news Peony!!! That's fantastic! !!


----------



## Peony86 (Jan 6, 2016)

Omw Kylie..I've been going crazy trying to contact you. I hope tech is able to help you with your inbox so I can PM you. Still unable to send as it says your mailbox is full.


----------



## KylieGarden (Dec 28, 2015)

So have I!  Can't wait for a proper catch up!!! Ive no idea why messages won't delete when I'm pressing delete! No administration has replied to me for days now! Maybe we will have to think of another way!


----------



## Peony86 (Jan 6, 2016)

That is so crazy. Mel on this thread was finally able to help me when she contacted you..hopefully she sees your message too..or maybe you can contactedit her? I wonder what's going on with your inbox. Every time I try and send a message there is a red note that says your inbox is full. It must be some kind of glitch.


----------



## KylieGarden (Dec 28, 2015)

I know! In the meantime I've just made a new email address in my username  so thought if you make one too we could email instead?  [email protected]


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Have you cleared down your outbox as well Kylie?

Its hard for us to troubleshoot, as we have no interface to access members PM's.

I have increased the number of PM's - as it was a little mean at 15 for unranked members.


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I've been having the inbox problem for a while. I delete and delete and they disappear but my allowance never changes


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Try clearing your sent items too - as that is included in your allowance.


----------



## Lusitano (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm trying to join a board that requires permission, but I can't seem to work out how to apply for that permission.
Can anyone help please?


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

What board are you looking for ?


----------



## Lusitano (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi bundles. It's the donor 'not telling' board?


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Lusitano said:


> Hi bundles. It's the donor 'not telling' board?


Sent you a message hun  x


----------



## Lusitano (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks Mel


----------



## Kay_belfast (Jan 7, 2017)

Can anyone help me?  How can I switch back to the mobile site after clicking "full page view"? 

Thank you


----------



## QiStar (Mar 7, 2017)

Hello, 
I have a membership subscription payment in status pending since the 23rd of July but it has cleared my PayPal account in July. Is this normal? When should I expect the payment status to change?
Thank you!


----------



## FertilityFriendsAdmin (Nov 8, 2016)

Hey QiStar,

Could you send me a PM with your transaction ID number and the email address of your PayPal account so I further investigate and correct your account. 

Thank you so much,

~ Glenda


----------



## FertilityFriendsAdmin (Nov 8, 2016)

Whenever you want to go back to the default skin all you ave to do is clear your browsers cookies and refresh your page and it will take you back to the mobile skin option.

Thank you so much,

~ Glenda


----------

